# Sharing a charter internet connection.



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I tried several times in several different ways and seemed to of failed trying to share the connection. I called charter and they seemed to of told me everything that I already done to try to get it shared out. I found how to do it now I am sure of it but I was wanting to confirm it. What I seen was that on a Cisco Linksys WRT300N Wireless-N Broadband Router what I could do is hook it up to the computer that is always had the Charter Internet then go to the router settings and clone the mac address of the computer for the router. Then I can hook the charter cable modem up to the internet port then hook the computer up to one of the ethernet ports of the router. Then everything should be fine. This was what my original assumption was but I apparently wasn't thinking at the time. I just wanted to confirm that this would work if not I have a Netgear Wireless Cable Modem Gateway and if it should work correctly without having to clone the mac address as this modem doesn't have that option.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Most cable companies have abandoned control by the computer MAC address. I would be surprised if that Netgear didn't have the clone capability anyway, I haven't seen a router without it.



Here's a procedure that should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. 

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well charter has to be one of the companies that seem to of kept that mac address thing. Basically when I had my laptop hooked up directly to the cable modem with a networking cable it didn't want to give me an ip address. Heck even when I had the router clone the mac address it never wanted to give an ip address to the router either. Now I should have thought of the solution you provided me as I remember doing this before on a connection. But I can't remember where I did it as I can't get charter at my house and I have only been to a few places where I had access to charter internet and fix problems with the charter internet. I just can't see why charter couldn't tell me all you have to do is power down everything then first plug in your cable modem after it has been off after it had time to reset then plug in your router and make sure it has the default settings by pressing and holding the reset button till the power light goes out and starts flashing. Then when it stops flashing plug the cable modem into the wan port of the router then plug the computer up to the ethernet port if you have a computer without wireless. Then power on the computer then everything should be fine. How is this? It is because the cable modem reset and the first thing that was plugged up to it was the router and it gave the ip address to the router and it seemed to of automatically took the mac address from the computer it was hooked to or it may of been the mac address to the cable modem itself. Then after all of this everything is working 100% perfect thanks to you. I just wish charter had people like you working for them instead of people that just read from their little solution sheets that don't always give you want you want to know.


----------

